# candy to spike insulin



## squatster (Jul 22, 2016)

Can you manipulate your insulin with candy or sugar while working out.
My old room mate used to eat candy in between his body parts???
Was he doing it to manipulate his natural insulin levels? 
He turned Pro in late 90's to eirly 2000's
He used to do his shows with just deca, test and clen
He became pro on just those compounds alone and very low doesage.
Once he became IFBB pro his sponser took over his juice and wrecked him
So question- what was the candy for?
Could you manipulate your natural insulin?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jul 22, 2016)

I remember hearing about pixie-stix for pure dextrose. Sugar spike. I do it after a workout, take a shower and then drink ky protien shake. Idk if it works but fuck it, it taste good and i like to be a punk to my kids and eat them in front of them ahahahah.


----------



## Sully (Jul 22, 2016)

Yeah, the thought is that the sugar gets into the bloodstream almost instantly and raises blood sugar levels. Your body naturally responds by releasing insulin  to drive the sugar into the muscle cells. Supposed to help with recovery and nutrient absorption centered around workouts, when your body needs those things the most. 

I take 30 grams of dextrose immediately post workout, combined with another dose of creatine, BCAA's, protein, and a few other things. It's always worked fairly well for me, but the clinical research isn't very convincing. Mostly mixed outcomes. A few studies say it works well, others say it does nothing. One clinical researcher I read about said that so long as your insulin levels are within natural limits, the practice does nothing. His research said that the sugar can't stimulate an insulin spike that's large enough or fast enough to do anything meaningful. He basically said that he only way to get any real benefit from that practice is to also be using exogenous insulin, but without actually saying that people should be using insulin. 

But, he was also the same guy that said that as long as Test levels are within natural limits there was no advantage to be gained from having higher Test levels. Meaning, you would see no muscle building benefits whether you had a natural Test level of 200, or 1100 (depending on what scale the tester uses). He swore that unless you had supra physiological levels of Test, there was no benefit to having Test levels at the top of the natural range vs anywhere below that.


----------



## squatster (Jul 22, 2016)

Great read Sully - like always
I watched a video from Dave Polumbo on Youtube called Insulin Insanity
Just on insulin use and the stupid things people do
Pretty cool video


----------



## Sully (Jul 22, 2016)

I'll have to look that one up.


----------



## dinhyen195 (Jul 22, 2016)

I blow goats


----------



## all4muscle (Jul 22, 2016)

Many guys use carb powders or even pixie sticks and Oreos to spike blood sugar post workout to force your body to release insulin. Its not uncommon at all. It just varies from Pop Tarts to supplement grade Carb powder.  

MEMBER OF THE VAULT
www.VaultekPharma.com
DONT BE LEFT BEHIND!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 23, 2016)

squatster said:


> Can you manipulate your insulin with candy or sugar while working out.
> My old room mate used to eat candy in between his body parts???
> Was he doing it to manipulate his natural insulin levels?
> He turned Pro in late 90's to eirly 2000's
> ...



I saw Evan Centopani eating an apple during a workout and they asked him why.  He said, he just wanted to have an apple.  I've actually eaten fruit during workouts, grapes, apples, just a little taste.  I think mentally it's great and gives you a little energy.  Not sure if there's 'science' to it, other than it's just a fun thing.


----------



## Sully (Jul 24, 2016)

The Grim Repper said:


> I saw Evan Centopani eating an apple during a workout and they asked him why.  He said, he just wanted to have an apple.  I've actually eaten fruit during workouts, grapes, apples, just a little taste.  I think mentally it's great and gives you a little energy.  Not sure if there's 'science' to it, other than it's just a fun thing.



Jim Stoppani actually recommends eating an apple preworkout, along with your protein shake and preworkout drink. Can't remember why, though. His suggestions are usually based on relatively solid science.


----------

